
French Minister of Interior – Uber Activity Prohibited - bradfordarner
https://twitter.com/afpfr/status/614153363656052736/photo/1
======
ianstallings
Not sure if anyone has been watching the international news but the Paris
UberPOP launch is going very badly.

Related news:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/1169...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11698444/Courtney-
Love-attacked-by-anti-Uber-protesters-in-Paris.html)

